# Cutting a SIM Card



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok got an iPhone 4 and the SIM card will not go into it and it is locked to O2.

Two questions guys is how easy to get unlocked and how do I cut the SIM card.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I did the simcard cutting for a mate the other day, just with a pair of scissors, they cut very easily indeed.

I used this picture as a guide to cut a full size sim to a micro sim. If you shine a torch through the card you can clearly see where the chip is and what is just trimable plastic.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You can get a sim cutter for around £10 looks like a hole punch


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

O2 as far as I am aware don't lock phones ! Why cut sim ? 
Is it a iPhone 5 you have then you would need a nano sim just call O2 and they will post one out


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I think O2 do lock it as I tried to fit an American SIM card in my iPhone 4 and it didn't work.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

If you walk into any 02 shop they should get a sim for you.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

CupraElliott said:


> If you walk into any 02 shop they should get a sim for you.


This is correct - o2 is good like that


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> If you walk into any 02 shop they should get a sim for you.


Just cut the card, it really is stupidly easy :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

its really easy to cut a sim card, just use scissors to get it roughly the right size (but slightly too big), then use a nail file or some fine sandpaper to sand the edges to size and the correct shape.

I did my missus' sim around 2 months ago from a microSIM into a nanoSIM, and its still working fine. Although its probably a good idea to just do it as a temporary measure and get a proper job next time your passing the shop :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I found I could trim slivers about 0.2mm thick off just with scissors. 

I can't see why it can't be a permanant measure as the chip itself is completly unaffected.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Jem said:


> I found I could trim slivers about 0.2mm thick off just with scissors.
> 
> I can't see why it can't be a permanant measure as the chip itself is completly unaffected.


yeah, I was more meaning for the iPhone 5 as a temp measure really, as the sim cards should be changing over the next year for 4g support :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers chaps, need to cut a standard sim to iphone 4 size.
have the IMEI number of the phone so O2 are sending me a unlock code.

Thanks for the inpout chaps.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Other option is take it to a independent phone shop they will have a hole punch style device that will do it perfectly and they'll only charge a quid


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

kempe said:


> You can get a sim cutter for around £10 looks like a hole punch


£2.55 delivered offa eBay :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICRO-SIM...UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item4cf8f0d677


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Or do it for free in five minutes with a pair of scissors, it really is stupidly easy.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Print out a life size piece of paper with lines drawn, tape it down and use scissors or better a razor blade to cut it. My friend did a mini down to nano (he moved to Beijing and nano was not available) it worked fine, and takes a bit more nerve as you need to trim the copper part too.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> £2.55 delivered offa eBay :thumb:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICRO-SIM...UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item4cf8f0d677


Looks like the one I got to do mine. No problems.


----------

